# help with dome shelter



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have tried multiple internet searches with no luck, I hope someone knows the name of what I'm looking for.
On a ranch we lived on the owner at one point had emus. In several of my paddocks were the large (maybe 6-8' in diameter) tall about 8' dome type shelters. They were heavy duty! one piece, I'm not sure if they were a type of heavy fiberglass, or maybe a poly resin, or like the material used for septic tanks, not totally opaque - in other words they did allow enough natural light in. They weren't shaped like those little calf huts, they were literally like a dome with one big opening. I hope someone has seen and or knows what they are called, I'd like to see how reasonable it would be. 
Thank you all!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is what I've come up with...not sure if you've seen it though.

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7uAi ... rsery.html


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

The local breeder her has 2-3 of those. I think they are poly dome shelters or poly dome calf houses. They are not fiberglass.
Those were 8ish ft in diamiter and 5ft something tall (I am 5ft 10 and I had to duck down a bit)
They have an air vent at the top with this rubber thing and a hook so it can be moved by tractor . There is one door and a small window at the back for air.
Sound like what you're looking for? I will try to find pics.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have Poly Domes http://www.polydome.com/mini-dome_calf_nursery.html . I use the mini dome since they are a bit shorter but similar in width. Very reasonable cost. You can contact PolyDome for a seller near you. I LOVE them!!! Being round I can put it on side and roll it to move it but it is heavy enough really strong winds have yet to move them.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks all. Yes I found that link and looked at them, and they fit the same purpose and are easy to move. The one I originally saw had no window, and was shaped like those dog igloos (with out the little short extension part). I'm thinking for the Boer buck, who we still have to build a new pen and shelter for. My NDG's all have their shelters built.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I have Poly Domes http://www.polydome.com/mini-dome_calf_nursery.html . I use the mini dome since they are a bit shorter but similar in width. Very reasonable cost. You can contact PolyDome for a seller near you. I LOVE them!!! Being round I can put it on side and roll it to move it but it is heavy enough really strong winds have yet to move them.


 freedomstarfarm....so glad you love them; I too think they are like the best goat shelters on the market...but I have become prejudice. :-D

I know this is a year old, but wanted to make a couple of corrections & additions. The mini-domes and standard domes are exactly the same height (60") and have the exact same size door and venting. The only difference is the diameter of the dome...mini's are 72" versus 86" for the standard.

The key is they are very wind resistant but...staking them down is wise if you have heavy winds. Its not that the winds will hurt them when rolled, its just they can get toppled end over end in the wind if not property staked. BTW, standard domes are 100# & the mini-domes are 80#. BTW, after becoming very enthralled with my domes, (4 of them) I became the exclusive distributor for Utah, Southern Idaho & Western Wyoming to help support my habit. Actually for all things from www.Polydome.com including grain bins etc.

Hope this helps.

TOU


----------

